

RIP: Yahoo Design closed down - bootload
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2008/02/rip_yahoo_design_closed_down.html

======
bootload
_"... an anonymous source just informed me the entire Yahoo! Design Innovation
team ..."_

Expect more as public companies & VC backed start to stop the experimentation
and look to save money.

~~~
jcwentz
I wouldn't read too much into it. My experience of the corporate world so far
suggests that any group whose name explicitly mentions innovation doesn't
actually do anything.

